# Fascinating topic up for discussion, please feel free to join the discussion



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Firstly welcome to my thread, thank you for taking time out to read this. Please feel free to contribute your opinion. I would like to tell you a little about myself, I'm in my 30s and I like classical music but I also enjoy other genres such as pop music and jazz music.

What I would like to bring up for discussion in this thread is revolved around the pop music genre. So the core point I would like to discuss is 'Should Miley Cyrus continue with the current direction her music is going OR perhaps maybe she should revert back to her Hannah Montana days?' The reason I ask this question is that I prefer her old style of music more in general but I do still find myself enjoying her new music, it just feels like she has lowered her calibre even if it is still high. 

Thank you


----------

